

Creating a Web App from Scratch - msort
http://css-tricks.com/app-from-scratch-1-design/

======
prodigal_erik
> This site just doesn't work, period, without JavaScript

Direct quote from the <http://www.coloredlists.com/> front page. I shudder to
think of people out there emulating worst practices like that. Please, please
read <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressive_enhancement>.

------
cmelbye
Presentation logic mixed in with business logic? Non-reusable models? Yuck!

~~~
msort
I agree.

But it shows me what a PHP and MySQL based web application may look like. It's
a good glimpse of what web application looks like.

